# CrossSystem Mail Client



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. September 2002)

Hallo,

 Intro: 

1. Das Topic passt nirgends richtig rein, aber ich denke hier passt es noch am besten
2.  lieferte nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis
3. Google und Sourceforge hatten auch nix passendes... 


 Worum gehts eigentlich:  

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner Suse, Debian und Windows XP laufen. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich meine Mails unter allen drei Systemen verfügbar haben muss (gesendete und empfangene). Damit scheiden "Normale" Mail Clients leider aus. Ich habe dann versucht ein passendes Programm zu finden, welches komplett in Java geschrieben ist... Gesucht - Gefunden -> Columba.

http://columba.sourceforge.net 
Habe es dann mal runtergelden und Installiert. Resultat:
Leider nix für meine Zwecke, weil: 

a) Crash beim versuch 120 Mails abzurufen
b) Sehr langsam, nachdem die Mails runtergelden waren...

Ein weiterer Versuch - SquirrelMail http://squirrelmail.org (in PHP geschrieben) Braucht halt einen Server und einen Browser zum laufen, aber das ist 
eigentlich kein Problem. 
ABER: Leider werden keine POP3 Server unterstützt (es werden nur IMAP
Server unterstützt)   - POP3 Support steht zwar bereits auf der Feature Request, aber wann und ob es realiesiert wird steth nicht fest.


Was brauche ich:

Kurz: Eine Lösung 
Lang: Ein Programm oder eine Lösug für oben geschieldertes Problem. ein Java Client wäre mir lieber als ein Server+PHP. 
Follgende Features sollten enthalten sein:

- Adressbuch (nicht zwingend notwendig)
- Filter
- SpamFilter (Built in oder via Plug in)
- Scripting fähigkeit (egal ob JavaScript, Phyton oder Perl)
- Mehrere Accounts
- PGP oder GnuPG unterstützung (nicht zwingend notwendig)
- Kalender, Termine usw sind vollkommen egal
- Platform unabhängigkeit (K.O. Kriterium)
- Wenn PHP, dann sollten die Mails in einer MySQL Datenbank gespeichert werden (können).
- Ansonsten wäre XML Support noch wünschenswert (eher nebensächlich)
- Es muss natürlich KEIN Opensource oder Freeware Programm zu sein - sollte es wirklich ein Programm geben das diese Anforderungen erfüllt bin ich gerne bereit dafür zu zahlen... 

OK, ich weis das hört sich ziemlich wirr an, aber ich konnte keine brauchbare Lösung finden.


Danke im vorraus



Ciao Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------

